# Looking for Game in Central New Jersey



## gninjagnome (Oct 25, 2008)

2 players looking for any edition D&D game within 30 min of New Brunswick, NJ or near Morristown, NJ.  Looking for a game running about twice a month - on Fri, Sat or Sun.


----------



## ooboojooby (Nov 1, 2008)

*Central Jersey game seeking players...*

Hey,

   I am currently running a game in central Jersy (Ewing to be exact) about a half hour south of New Brunswick. Game runs every other Friday night. Existing characters are 4th level, but about to hit 5th level. I could actually use 2-3 good players. If you'd like to talk play styles and other details, feel free to shoot me an e-mail at ooboojooby@yahoo.com. Hope to hear from ya!

~Drew


----------



## gninjagnome (Nov 10, 2008)

I sent you an e-mail a few days ago, hope the game is still going on?


----------

